# route -n command



## cola (Dec 6, 2010)

In linux i get some result from routing table doing route -n.
Can i get some kind of that result in freebsd?

And how can i use route/netstat command to do that?


----------



## gkontos (Dec 6, 2010)

`$ netstat -rn`


----------



## cola (Dec 6, 2010)

gkontos said:
			
		

> netstat -rn


Is it possible to get that same result using route command?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> Is it possible to get that same result using route command?


No.

What use are 2 different commands that give the same information?


----------

